# Mounties bust 'sophisticated and unique' grow-op in Langley



## FruityBud (Jan 14, 2011)

Mounties have busted a sophisticated and unique marijuana grow operation on a rural property in Langley.

Surrey RCMP officers, who executed a search warrant on the property last Thursday, announced the bust Monday.

Drug cops found about 600 marijuana plants in an out-building in the 23400 block of 16th Avenue.

But what was most important here was the sophistication of the grow operation, said Cpl. Drew Grainger, Surrey RCMP media relations officer. What we saw with this grow operation was a bypass of natural gas to power a generator, which is something that hasnt been seen by our senior drug investigators in their experience. So it was quite unique in the sophistication of it all.

Police estimate the total cost of the newly-built grow op at $400,000, including $300,000 to buld the out-building specifically constructed for the purpose of marijuana cultivation and $80,000 to $100,000 for a very large natural gas fed generator to run the operation.

Police say there was a well-planned operation that used equpiment to minimize the noise and smell of the grow-op.

There were a number of baffling devices, which were used to hide the noise of the machinery that was being used to cultivate the marijuana, said Grainger. And there were also devices within the grow operation that mitigated the smell that was exhausted out of the property.

He said several commercial-sized air conditioning units and electrical boxes as well as insulating and venting equipment were used to hinder noise and smell.

Grainger said the reason Surrey RCMP were busting a grow op in Langley was because its officers became aware of it as a spinoff from an ongoing Surrey investigation.

Four men, in their 30s and 40s, were arrested at various locations, including two at the scene. Police say two shotguns and a rifle were found at the scene.

Police are recommending charges of production of a controlled substance, possession for the purpose of trafficking, along with weapons charges and others relationg to the theft of natural gas.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6cn7pxn*


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 6, 2011)

It used to be a real exception when firearms were found in pot busts in canada, things are really changing, when the G-kids were little I'd take them to Chilliwack, BC to the water slides, it was kinda a toned down version of the big parks, we loved it,last time we went there it was Thug- day or something,real different clientel!! I used to run across the border at Sumas to buy a canadian fishing licence,and a couple of jugs of 222s, not any more, passports and the hassles in line, ya Canada's changed alot on the west coast, of course, there is Vancouvers reaction to loseing the Stanley Cup, somethings never change, lol


----------

